# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  مراوح «منزلية» لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من الرياح..!!

## محمد المبارك

مراوح «منزلية» لإنتاج الطاقة الكهربائية من الرياح


كولون(ألمانيا): ماجد الخطيب 
كان الكومبيوتر في البداية عبارة عن صندوق كبير يملأ غرفة كاملة في مؤسسة، لكنه تحول اليوم، بفضل التقدم التقني، إلى حاسوب جيب صغير يسمى الكومبيوتر «فوق المحمول». وبعد أن تقلصت الخلايا الكهروضوئية من ألواح كريستالية هائلة، لانتاج الطاقة من الشمس (السولار)، إلى شرائح زجاجية صغيرة تثبت على النوافذ، تحولت المراوح الهوائية، التي تستخدم اليوم على مستوى عالمي لإنتاج الطاقة البديلة من الهواء، من مراوح عملاقة إلى مراوح صغيرة يمكن للإنسان تثبيتها على سطح المنزل. 






مراوح عملاقة لانتاج الكهرباء من طاقة الرياح


وهو ما يعد البشرية بإمكانية التحول بالكامل من المحطات النووية ومناجم الفحم الضارة بالبيئة إلى مصادر الطاقة المستمدة من عناصر الطبيعة مثل الشمس والهواء والماء. وهذا ما تطمح اليه ألمانيا حاليا بعد أن نجحت عام 2002 بنصب أكبر مروحة لإنتاج الكهرباء من الهواء في العالم. وتبدي مؤسسات انتاج الطاقة الألمانية اهتمامها بإنجاز إيطالي جديد نجح بتحويل المراوح فعلا إلى مراوح لإنتاج الطاقة على مستوى الوحدة السكنية الواحدة. وكانت شركة «وندسيف» الاسكوتلندية قد سبقت بقية العالم في الاتفاق مع شركة لافرت» الإيطالية لتزويد البيوت الواقعة على السواحل، حيث الرياح القوية، بالمراوح المصغرة المسماة بالـ«ميني». 







مروحة منزلية "ميني" لانتاج الكهرباء من طاقة الرياح




وتشجعت «وندسيف» على اقتناء الاختراع الجديد بعد أن قدرت سلسلة محلات B&Q البريطانية المعروفة سوق المراوح الصغيرة في اسكوتلاندا بنحو 10 ملايين يورو في السنة. 
وتعمل مراوح «لافرت» الصغيرة بمولد للكهرباء يستخدم تقنية التيار المغناطيسي الدائم لإنتاج الكهرباء من الرياح بقوة كيلوواط كامل. وذكرت الشركة في تصريح صحافي أن قوانين أوروبا لا تمنع البيوت المستقلة عن بعضها من نصب مثل هذه المراوح بسبب صغر حجمها. فالمراوح الصغيرة يمكن نصبها على بعد ثلاثة أمتار من المنزل، ويكفي عمود يتيح للريش الدوران بقطر 2.5 متر لتشغيلها. ويبلغ سعر المروحة نحو 2000 يورو، وعدا عن كونها طريقة بيئية لإنتاج الطاقة، فإنها ستعين المستهلك في خفض استهلاك الكهرباء بنسبة 30 في المائة. وأشارت «لافرت» إلى أن الحكومة البريطانية قررت تحمل ثلث كلفة المروحة تشجيعا منها للمشروع. 
وذكر لوكا تريفزيولي، رئيس قسم التسويق في شركة لافرت، ان شركة دنماركية تولت انتاج ريش المراوح، في حين قامت شركة اميركية بانتاج مولدات الكهرباء حسب المواصفات المطلوبة. ويعود الفضل في صغر حجم المراوح إلى تقنية جديدة استغنت عن أجهزة مراكمة الكهرباء (Accumulators) والأجهزة الإضافية التي تستخدمها مراوح انتاج الكهرباء من الرياح السائدة في السوق. كما أن نصب المروحة واستخدامها بسيط، ويمكن إرسال الكهرباء إلى البيت عبر نفس شبكة الأسلاك الكهربائية القديمة. وعبر تريفزولي عن قناعته بوجود أماكن في ايطاليا يمكن أن تستخدم المراوح الصغيرة، التي يستعيد المستهلك كامل ثمنها بعد 3 سنوات من تشغيلها، بفضل الفارق في كلفة الإنتاج. 








وكان طالب جامعي من اريزونا (الولايات المتحدة) قد أعد طريقة جديدة لانتاج الكهرباء باستخدام المراوح على الطرقات السريعة. وتستفيد المراوح، التي اقترحها الطالب في الانترنت، من الرياح التي تحركها السيارات المسرعة ومن الرياح التي تهب على المناطق التي تشقها الطرقات السريعة قرب البحار وعلى حافة الصحراء. وتبدو القاعدة التي يعمل عليها المشروع بسيطة لأنها تحول السيارات، أكبر ملوث للبيئة في العالم، إلى مصدر لإنتاج طاقة بديلة تحسن صورتها. 
وحسب إحصائيات الطالب الإلكترونية ، ويسمي نفسه جو، أن مروحتين منصوبتين على الطريق السريع يمكن لهما أن تزودا شقة كاملة بالكهرباء طوال سنة، باستخدام الرياح الصادرة عن سيارات تقطع الطريق بشكل مستمر بسرعة 16 كم/ساعة. كما اقترح جو، بهدف عدم الإساءة إلى منظر الطرقات السريعة، أن يجري تصميم المراوح داخل جوانب الجسور المدودة فوق الطرقات. وتدور حاليا في ألمانيا أكثر من 18 ألف مروحة لإنتاج الكهرباء من الهواء، وتقدر طاقتها بنحو 100 مليار كيلو واط/ ساعة من الكهرباء سنويا.











قلت :


تم الاتفاق مؤخرا بين الشركة المصنِّعة و بعض التجار


لفتح وكالة لبيع مراوح توليد الطاقة الكهربائية في الرياض..








http://www.aawsat.com/details.asp?section=4&article=  418359&issueno=10388




الطاقة البديلة تعلم كيف تصنع الطاقة مجاناً 







http://www.paldf.net/forum/showthread.php?t=658969

----------

